# HUFFY Racing 50



## Ricollector (Nov 1, 2022)

I am posting this bicycle for a friend. Does anybody know the year and value of this bicycle. My friend inherited this bike from a family member. He doesn’t want to sell it because of the sentimental value.
Thank you,
Ric


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 2, 2022)

No idea, but I'm glad to see it looks untouched, and in very nice shape. That chrome can be cleaned up with 0000 steel wool and WD40.


----------



## Robert Troub (Nov 2, 2022)

Ricollector said:


> I am posting this bicycle for a friend. Does anybody know the year and value of this bicycle. My friend inherited this bike from a family member. He doesn’t want to sell it because of the sentimental value.
> Thank you,
> RicView attachment 1724096



$100.00 +/-


----------



## Ricollector (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you for the information. I did research on the internet and found similar bicycles. I would say the year is 1983 to 1985. To the right buyer I figured $100 to $150.


----------



## GoodLifeBikes (Nov 2, 2022)

Ricollector said:


> Thank you for the information. I did research on the internet and found similar bicycles. I would say the year is 1983 to 1985. To the right buyer I figured $100 to $150.



Probably depends on where you are. I have one listed locally for $50 with an extra set of wheels and I cant seem to get rid of it. Of course yours is in better shape and original so probably $100-$150 like you thought.


----------

